# Texas city



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone hit here in the past week thinking of trying it out sunday


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

been hearing about a pack of dolphins cruising up and down the shoreline and has been turning off alot of the fish there but I haven't been personally....if you go let me know how it was


----------

